# NHL 2006-2007



## c.jacob (21 Sep 2006)

Another season of hockey is upon us.  Who is everybody cheering for?


----------



## MJP (21 Sep 2006)

I'm amazed that you took the time to write all the teams in.....


----------



## beach_bum (21 Sep 2006)

Buffalo all the way!!!!!! Whoo-hoo!!!!!   ;D


----------



## MP 811 (21 Sep 2006)

You forgot to add the California Golden Seals, the Kansas City Scouts, and the Cleveland Barons.................oh damn, I just dated myself............


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Sep 2006)

Go Habs Go....


----------



## pronto (21 Sep 2006)

Kansas City Chiefs... Go Hansen Brothers!

 ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (21 Sep 2006)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the California Golden Seals, the Kansas City Scouts, and the Cleveland Barons.................oh damn, I just dated myself............



I think dating yourself would require some carbon dating...

Is there anyone else who thinks the "new" NHL just plain sucks? It's just a bunch of overpaid mercenaries out there... heck, even when I was a kid, there was loyalty to players' teams, and from season to season you'd say pretty much the same guys in the same teams. If Lemieux or Gretzky were around now, they'd probably have been traded about seventy times each season, and they'd have made about a gazillion dollars a year... Nowadays I'd much rather watch amateur (LHJMQ or OHL or leagues like that) hockey than the NHL--at least the amateurs still work hard all the time, not just when they need a new contract.


----------



## TN2IC (21 Sep 2006)

You forgot about Quebec..... .....I guess they will remain in my heart. 


My replacement

Vie les Habs...

Excuse my french, it's been awhile.


----------



## c.jacob (21 Sep 2006)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the California Golden Seals, the Kansas City Scouts, and the Cleveland Barons.................oh damn, I just dated myself............



  How about the Winnipeg Jets. Now known as the Pheonix Coyotes.


----------



## Blindspot (22 Sep 2006)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the California Golden Seals, the Kansas City Scouts, and the Cleveland Barons.................oh damn, I just dated myself............



The first game I ever watched was the Colorado Rockies vs. The Atlanta Flames.


----------



## karl28 (22 Sep 2006)

As always I will be chearing for the Habs


----------



## p_imbeault (22 Sep 2006)

I'll be quite pleased if the oilers make it to the finals again  ;D


----------



## Elwood (22 Sep 2006)

I'm a Habs fanatic, but heck, it's been so long that I'll cheer for ANY Canadian team that makes it far into the Stanley Cup playoffs... Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton, Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa... GO EVERY CANADIAN TEAM GO!!


----------



## wookie11 (22 Sep 2006)

Pardon me, but screw all the crappy teams..
Canucks are the team to go with.
With Luongo in net, we're going to kick some ass!!!
So be careful. Very careful.


----------



## pronto (22 Sep 2006)

I suspect Kincanuks would agree with Lingling's sentiments!


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Sep 2006)

pronto said:
			
		

> I suspect Kincanuks would agree with Lingling's sentiments!


As do I.   Canucks All The Way!!!


----------



## c.jacob (23 Sep 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> I'll be quite pleased if the oilers make it to the finals again  ;D



Perhaps with a win this time


----------



## beach_bum (24 Sep 2006)

Whoo-hoo!  I see someone else likes my Sabres..... ;D  Scott!  I'm not the only one!  hehe


----------



## c.jacob (24 Sep 2006)

What do you Buffalo fans think of the new jersey they're wearing?


----------



## kincanucks (24 Sep 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> As do I.   Canucks All The Way!!!



Yes with a very expensive sieve (Okay so its only the preseason) in net we are going far.


----------



## FredDaHead (25 Sep 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> What do you Buffalo fans think of the new jersey they're wearing?



I'm not a fan, but not being part of the group being asked the question has never stopped me from answering before, and it's not likely to stop me in the future.

The new jersey SUCKS. It really is like New Jersey. Except worse, 'cause at least New Jersey has robot hell and Tony Soprano. Maybe you could say the new Buffalo jersey is like... Delaware. "Hi, I'm in Delaware." (5 points for all those who chuckle/giggle/otherwise make a laughing-like noise as they remember the movie I'm quoting) It's boring, has no personality, and nobody cares about it because there's a lot more interesting stuff around it.


----------



## c.jacob (26 Sep 2006)

I guess my question was too offensive.


----------



## andpro (26 Sep 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> What do you Buffalo fans think of the new jersey they're wearing?


although I like the throw back to the old sabres colours but the new logo is really ugly. It reminds me of when the LA Kings were experimenting in the 90's. What about the new Ducks jersey? 

edit: GO SENS GO


----------



## Sub_Guy (26 Sep 2006)

Penguins......  I have suffered long enough, things have been in a steady decline since Volek hammered that goal in back in 93....... If they can pull off 35 wins I will be somewhat pleased

Although I have witnessed my team win a Stanley Cup, something that most leafs fans read about, and Canucks fans dream about!


Buffalo jersey  ..... Bad

Ducks Jersey..... Bad, but I was never a fan of their old one........


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Sep 2006)

I couldn't vote for who I like. Add another one "Anyone but Toronto!"


----------



## c.jacob (26 Sep 2006)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I couldn't vote for who I like. Add another one "Anyone but Toronto!"



 How about 2 favourites.  The Leafs and who ever is beating the Sens   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Sep 2006)

For those Canuck fans out there, what did you think of Roberto Luongo's game last night? I thought he played amazingly, despite their loss. They can't seem to score, but the goaltender is great.


----------



## beach_bum (27 Sep 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> What do you Buffalo fans think of the new jersey they're wearing?



Ugh!  I hate the new jersey.  Totally ugly!  I will continue to cheer for them....just in my old jersey.   ;D


----------



## silentbutdeadly (27 Sep 2006)

Warms my heart to see more Leaf fans on here.


----------



## Cliffy433 (27 Sep 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> I'll be quite pleased if the oilers make it to the finals again  ;D



+infinity

I'm a sucker for the off-bet.  I have always been an Oiler's fan.  As a matter of fact - every NHL game I've ever seen has been an Oiler's game.  

First one ever: Gretzky vs Lemieux - in Edmonton - 6-4 for the good guys.  Scoring was high, it was still a gentlemen's game, where fights were scheduled between fighters - who faced each other - no cheap shots.  Grant Fuhr was all coked up, and Andy Moog was backing him up.  In my first game, I watched Fuhr, Moog, Gretzky, Lemieux, Messier, Kurri, Coffey, Lowe, MacTavish, and on, and on...


----------



## c.jacob (28 Sep 2006)

silentbutdeadly! said:
			
		

> Warms my heart to see more Leaf fans on here.



At least we can win at something.   ;D


----------



## camochick (29 Sep 2006)

Saw the Oilers play two pre season games and so far they are a team to contend with. Kick some Canuck butt last night whoooot!!!! >


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

camochick said:
			
		

> Saw the Oilers play two pre season games and so far they are a team to contend with. Kick some Canuck butt last night whoooot!!!! >


I like the Oilers, yet I don't like when the Canucks lose to them. Hope to see the two teams go far this year.


----------



## darmil (29 Sep 2006)

GO OILERS GO!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## keaner (29 Sep 2006)

I have always been a Wings fan - _ducks the flying beer can_ - it's too bad the league has messed up the schedule and Conferences so bad that they have destroyed the Leafs/Wings rivalry. This season they play in each others rinks only once. Guess my opportunity to heckle the Leafs fans won't be as frequent this year....

 Wait a minute...who needs an excuse to make fun of the Leafs?

   http://devilsweapon.tripod.com/njdevils/id12.html


----------



## c.jacob (3 Oct 2006)

Season starts tomorrow.  Let the grudges begin.  ;D


----------



## Elwood (3 Oct 2006)

Go any Canadian team go!!! Even if the leafs win, I will be happy as hell.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2006)

I know what i'll be doing tomorrow night, who cares about a birthday party!!  :blotto:


----------



## c.jacob (3 Oct 2006)

Elwood said:
			
		

> Go any Canadian team go!!! Even if the leafs win, I will be happy as hell.



  I have my case of beer ready to go.  Time to watch some hockey.

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## Lost_Warrior (3 Oct 2006)

Go Habs!


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Oct 2006)

It seems that Mr.Harper is a Leaf fan. When Sundin scored on the penalty shot, the PM cheered and clapped his hands   . At least the leafs lost  
The 48 Highlanders were also at the game which I thought was really cool too.


----------



## c.jacob (5 Oct 2006)

6-0.  A good night for Toronto.


GO LEAFS GO


----------



## kincanucks (5 Oct 2006)

3-1 for the Canucks against Detroit even better.


----------



## IrishCanuck (6 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> 6-0.  A good night for Toronto.
> 
> 
> GO LEAFS GO



Most depressing home opener I've ever been to.. magnified by the fact i listened to leafs fans trash talk all the way to the rink on the bus.. then all the way home.. except by then , I as well as they.. were drunk.. so I just got really mad.. but couldnt say anything.

Sadface.


----------



## ClaytonD (6 Oct 2006)

Canucks are looking good with Luongo, played an above expectation game today and they obviously work alot harder this season. Lindens 300th in a Canuck jersey too =D. 

PS. Maple leafs still suck.


----------



## Osotogari (6 Oct 2006)

[size=10pt][size=10pt]ABC
[/size][/size]

Anybody
But
Calgary

And we're off on the right foot, too.  The Oilers triumphed over the powers of darkness team 3-1.


----------



## c.jacob (6 Oct 2006)

So I guess there's a chance that the Pittsburgh Penguins may become the Hamilton Penguins.  One more thing for Copps Coliseum to have.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> So I guess there's a chance that the Pittsburgh Penguins may become the Hamilton Penguins.  One more thing for Copps Coliseum to have.


May be renamed though, wouldn't know what they may be called.


----------



## Magravan (6 Oct 2006)

More teams in Canada is great in my opinion... Maybe they should have given them back to Quebec


----------



## c.jacob (6 Oct 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> More teams in Canada is great in my opinion... Maybe they should have given them back to Quebec



  Maybe we could get the Coyotes to move back to Winnipeg and become the Jets again.  I want that hat from the beer case.  ;D


----------



## belka (7 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> So I guess there's a chance that the Pittsburgh Penguins may become the Hamilton Penguins.  One more thing for Copps Coliseum to have.



Hamilton can't get an NHL team.....

Because then Toronto would want one!



My Canucks won again in OT. They are looking pretty good right now.  8)


----------



## Magravan (7 Oct 2006)

Anyone else notice that all the teams are either Canadian or pretty close to the Canadian border?


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Oct 2006)

NINJA said:
			
		

> Hamilton can't get an NHL team.....
> 
> Because then Toronto would want one!
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm not understanding this right but that statement doesn't make sense, Toronto already has a NHL team.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice that all the teams are either Canadian or pretty close to the Canadian border?



Tampa Bay?  Anahiem?  Dallas?  Nashville?  New Jersey?  Atlanta?


----------



## c.jacob (7 Oct 2006)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not understanding this right but that statement doesn't make sense, Toronto already has a NHL team.



   It was a joke.


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Oct 2006)

ah gotcha


----------



## beach_bum (7 Oct 2006)

And yes indeed...Buffalo won again!!!!!  What a team!!!! ;D  It's going to be the Cup this year for sure.  Especially after beating Carolina at their little banner raising day game.   >


----------



## c.jacob (7 Oct 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> And yes indeed...Buffalo won again!!!!!  What a team!!!! ;D  It's going to be the Cup this year for sure.  Especially after beating Carolina at their little banner raising day game.   >



  Let's not forget it was a shootout win.


----------



## beach_bum (7 Oct 2006)

A win is a win.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Oct 2006)

Very true.  A win worth 3 points as well


----------



## red1 (7 Oct 2006)

Go Leafs Go!


----------



## keaner (7 Oct 2006)

At the risk of sounding hockey-challenged, have they made a permanent switch to dark colours at home and white jerseys for away games?
*
Stevie Y for PM!*


----------



## c.jacob (8 Oct 2006)

Well after such a nice win on Thursday we lose in a shootout to Montreal tonight.


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Oct 2006)

That's because Montreal is a better team


----------



## Magravan (8 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Tampa Bay?  Anahiem?  Dallas?  Nashville?  New Jersey?  Atlanta?



I was referring to the ones with votes... You'll notice that none of the ones you mention have any... Of course, others have voted since I made mention, and now someone's voted for Pittsburgh... Maybe because they might become a Canadian team soon?


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Oct 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> I was referring to the ones with votes... You'll notice that none of the ones you mention have any... Of course, others have voted since I made mention, and now someone's voted for Pittsburgh... Maybe because they might become a Canadian team soon?



OK, I know I'm out of the loop on this one....but I do know that Mr. Crackberry himself is buying Pittsburgh (The Hockey Team, not the city), but move it?  Where?  Winnipeg and Quebec lost teams due to fan base/revenue.  No matter how glorious it would be to have a team back in either/both of those cities, how long could it really last?


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Oct 2006)

There was rumour that he wanted to move the team to Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## Magravan (8 Oct 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> OK, I know I'm out of the loop on this one....but I do know that Mr. Crackberry himself is buying Pittsburgh (The Hockey Team, not the city), but move it?  Where?  Winnipeg and Quebec lost teams due to fan base/revenue.  No matter how glorious it would be to have a team back in either/both of those cities, how long could it really last?



No one said it was a particularly good idea, but who knows  Maybe the Winnipeg Deathmongers might do more for the team's image than the Jets did?


----------



## karl28 (8 Oct 2006)

They could also call the new Hamilton hockey team the Hamilton Steel Heads like in that CBC TV show that was on a while back  ;D


----------



## CanEhdian (9 Oct 2006)

People always laugh at me when I say I like the Penguins but I can see them becoming a great team in the near future and having all the bandwagon jumpers come aboard.


----------



## c.jacob (10 Oct 2006)

The shootout was in our favour tonight.   :cheers:

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## FredDaHead (10 Oct 2006)

CanEhdian said:
			
		

> People always laugh at me when I say I like the Penguins but I can see them becoming a great team in the near future and having all the bandwagon jumpers come aboard.



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

You have a future in comedy, my friend.


----------



## CanEhdian (10 Oct 2006)

Don't come running to the Pens when they win the cup in a year.....5 yea.......7 ye.....you know what, I'm a Toronto fan at heart anyhow.


----------



## c.jacob (10 Oct 2006)

Isn't everyone?    ;D


----------



## Poppa (10 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Isn't everyone?    ;D



No


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Isn't everyone?    ;D


Far from it my friend.


----------



## c.jacob (12 Oct 2006)

Game was blacked out tonight


----------



## IrishCanuck (13 Oct 2006)

My Sens have suddenly developed an .. offensive production problem..?? Since when!!!?


----------



## condor888000 (13 Oct 2006)

I know, I know....sad isn't it.   :'(


----------



## c.jacob (13 Oct 2006)

Well from what I hear the Leafs lost in another shootout


----------



## beach_bum (14 Oct 2006)

And who won again.....?????  BUFFALO!!!! Whoo-hoo!!!!   ;D


----------



## c.jacob (14 Oct 2006)

And Sundin Scores an overtime goal to take it tonight.   

Short handed too.


----------



## c.jacob (15 Oct 2006)

Ti Domi played 1000 games for the Leafs and got fired the end of the season.  Mats Sundin scored 500 goals.  Is he nearing the end of the line?


----------



## kincanucks (15 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Ti Domi played 1000 games for the Leafs and got fired the end of the season.  Mats Sundin scored 500 goals.  Is he nearing the end of the line?



What?


----------



## booted (18 Oct 2006)

Toronto Maple Leafs  (37.6%) 

Why am I not surprised. They seem to have a strong team this season. I hope they bring the cup.


----------



## c.jacob (22 Oct 2006)

Well there goes another game to a shootout


----------



## andpro (24 Oct 2006)

booted said:
			
		

> Toronto Maple Leafs  (37.6%)
> 
> Why am I not surprised. They seem to have a strong team this season. I hope they bring the cup.



Ha  :rofl:


----------



## c.jacob (29 Oct 2006)

7 rounds of shooutout and finally we get a win.   8)

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## patrick666 (29 Oct 2006)

Some great saves on both sides. I'm glad to see the boys in blue win though. 

My favourite games have always been between Toronto and Montreal.


----------



## Amos (29 Oct 2006)

Sorry for some, but I'm a LEAFS fan...#17!!  But I tend to cheer for all the Canuck teams, when they're not playing the Leafs that is.  I think this is the year for the Leafs    you just wait....and wait  :brickwall: 
Although, I do cheer the loudest when Team  plays!   :cheers:


----------



## c.jacob (30 Oct 2006)

Hey we didn't go to a shootout tonight .  And we pulled a win too.  Good night all around.   8)


----------



## fire_guy686 (30 Oct 2006)

CanEhdian said:
			
		

> People always laugh at me when I say I like the Penguins but I can see them becoming a great team in the near future and having all the bandwagon jumpers come aboard.



The only reason the Pens will ever go anywheres is because of Crosby or Malkin...And if Malkins a typical Russian hockey player hit em and he'll leave the ice cryin and Crosby all you have to do is pester him the whole game and he'll take stupid penalties....TAKE IT FROM ME :....Otherwise they got Malone,Recchi,Ruutu,LeClairOuellet and Gonchar is in the only Solid D they have ....Really wouldn't count on any of them to do anything though




P.S. Go canucks ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gnome123 (31 Oct 2006)

I used to be obsessed with hockey when i was just a wee lad... Then the Winnipeg Jets left me  :crybaby: 


Selanne all the way!


----------



## c.jacob (31 Oct 2006)

For those Penguins fans.  Watch that rookie Jordan Staal.  From Peterborough Ontario


----------



## gnome123 (31 Oct 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> For those Penguins fans.  Watch that rookie Jordan Staal.  From Peterborough Ontario



Yea he looks good... Doesn't he have 4 shorthanded goals already?


----------



## c.jacob (4 Nov 2006)

Leafs took another win in Buffalo tonight. 4-1


----------



## beach_bum (5 Nov 2006)

That was a fluke.  My Sabres just had an off day.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> That was a fluke.  My Sabres just had an off day.



Yeah yeah yeah....
 :dontpanic:


----------



## c.jacob (5 Nov 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> That was a fluke.  My Sabres just had an off day.



  Wel the Sabres can take as off days as they like.  If it equals a win for the Leafs call it whatever you want.    ;D


----------



## beach_bum (5 Nov 2006)

You'll all be sorry for being doubters when my Sabres bring home the Cup!  Bwahahahaha!   :-*


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> You'll all be sorry for being doubters when my Sabres bring home the Cup!  Bwahahahaha!   :-*



*cough*

*hack*

I call BULL

 :warstory:


----------



## ProPatria Mike (5 Nov 2006)

I'd say the Sabres recovered damn well today! Yeeeeeehaw! Go Sabres!


----------



## c.jacob (9 Nov 2006)

The Leafs pulled off a win tonight without Sundin.  Things are looking up.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2006)

RK  GP W L   OT PTS GF GA HOME AWAY L10 
1 BUFFALO 18 15 2   1 31 82 55 5-2-1 10-0-0 7-2-1 
2 ANAHEIM 19 13 2   4 30 66 47 8-1-3 5-1-1 6-2-2 
3 SAN JOSE 20 14 6   0 28 64 46 6-2-0 8-4-0 7-3-0 
4 ATLANTA 20 12 5   3 27 72 61 6-3-1 6-2-2 5-4-1 
5 DETROIT 17 12 4   1 25 47 33 6-1-1 6-3-0 9-1-0 
6 TORONTO 19 11 5   3 25 69 62 5-3-2 6-2-1 7-3-0 
7 DALLAS 17 12 5   0 24 45 32 5-2-0 7-3-0 6-4-0 
8 NASHVILLE 16 11 4   1 23 53 46 3-1-1 8-3-0 8-1-1 
9 MONTREAL 17 10 4   3 23 56 48 4-2-2 6-2-1 6-3-1 
10 CAROLINA 20 10 7   3 23 67 66 5-3-1 5-4-2 6-3-1 
11 MINNESOTA 17 11 6   0 22 50 39 8-1-0 3-5-0 5-5-0 
12 NEW JERSEY 17 10 6   1 21 43 46 7-1-1 3-5-0 6-4-0 
13 WASHINGTON 18 8 5   5 21 56 58 4-2-2 4-3-3 5-3-2 
14 NY RANGERS 19 10 8   1 21 64 63 3-4-1 7-4-0 6-3-1 
15 TAMPA BAY 18 9 8   1 19 60 53 4-6-0 5-2-1 5-4-1 
16 EDMONTON 18 9 8   1 19 49 49 6-2-0 3-6-1 3-6-1 
17 PITTSBURGH 16 8 6   2 18 52 51 4-4-1 4-2-1 5-3-2 
18 NY ISLANDERS 16 8 6   2 18 44 46 4-3-2 4-3-0 6-3-1 
19 CALGARY 17 8 7   2 18 46 42 5-3-0 3-4-2 6-3-1 
20 VANCOUVER 19 8 10   1 17 44 50 3-5-0 5-5-1 3-7-0 
21 COLORADO 18 7 9   2 16 55 56 4-6-1 3-3-1 4-6-0 
22 FLORIDA 19 6 9   4 16 51 66 5-3-1 1-6-3 2-5-3 
23 LOS ANGELES 20 6 10   4 16 51 65 4-4-4 2-6-0 3-5-2 
24 OTTAWA 18 7 10   1 15 60 54 2-6-0 5-4-1 3-6-1 
25 BOSTON 15 6 7   2 14 43 59 4-3-1 2-4-1 5-4-1 
26 CHICAGO 16 6 9   1 13 40 50 4-5-0 2-4-1 2-7-1 
27 ST LOUIS 17 5 9   3 13 42 57 4-4-2 1-5-1 3-6-1 
28 COLUMBUS 16 5 10   1 11 37 51 3-5-1 2-5-0 3-7-0 
29 PHOENIX 17 5 12   0 10 41 69 4-6-0 1-6-0 3-7-0 
30 PHILADELPHIA 18 4 12   2 10 43 72 2-5-2 2-7-0 3-6-1 

Perhaps I should change my colours   Toronto tied for fifth place with Detroit? Crazy people, crazy. Yeah it might just be Buffalo's year. But it is still early, so I will keep my trust in my Canucks.


----------



## c.jacob (17 Nov 2006)

Well Boston geys 2 more points after an overtime win against the Leafs.


----------



## Pte_Martin (17 Nov 2006)

isn't it only two points for a win?


----------



## c.jacob (17 Nov 2006)

Correction-  2 points for a win
                 0 points for a loss in regulation
                 1 point for a loss in overtime


----------



## Pte_Martin (17 Nov 2006)

really, wow i guess i do learn something new everyday


----------



## kincanucks (17 Nov 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Yes. But 3 points if it's an overtime win.



No it isn't.


----------



## MrWhyt (17 Nov 2006)

2 points for a win. If you make it to overtime/shootout and lose you get 1 point. 0 points for a straight loss.


----------



## c.jacob (17 Nov 2006)

My mistake.  fixed


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jan 2007)

What a great ceremony to celebrate the CF before the Maple Leafs/ Canucks game tonight.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> What a great ceremony to celebrate the CF before the Maple Leafs/ Canucks game tonight.



It certainly was.  BZ to the Toronto Maple Leafs and the NHL.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> What a great ceremony to celebrate the CF before the Maple Leafs/ Canucks game tonight.


I never saw it


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

I missed it too.  

But whooo!! I see there are two fellow Bruins fans out there!!


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> But whooo!! I see there are two fellow Bruins fans out there!!


You can count my dad in too, even though he is not a member. I swear that his blood is black and gold


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jan 2007)

4 rappellers from the rafters, a military couple from Borden involved with minor hockey, a few lads from various places, some General way up there, a marching band, and a Pte. with a great rendition of O Canada.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jan 2007)

the "Some General" was LGen W. Natynczyk (Vice Chief of the Defence Staff)

The Private was from the QOR of C (I forget his name)
The couple from Borden, as mentioned
A Pte From 1 RCR, announced as a "former Machine Gunner in Afghanistan"....(He had a wide, beaming smile the whole time.  It looked like he was really enjoying the night)
A Signaller, who had an eye patch, the General, et al.
The fans there gave them all a really warm welcome.  It was nice to see....


Then there was the game.....after 1 period, it looked like it would have been a good game, but then I reverted to watching a bit of Robo-Cop between Vancouver Goals....


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Mar 2007)

So, who is going to be disappointed? hehehe


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2007)

Not us Hab fans.


----------



## c.jacob (29 Mar 2007)

Funny how the team struggling to reach 8th place is the most popular in the votes.  ;D

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## beach_bum (29 Mar 2007)

You can all cheer for the losers.....because Buffalo is taking the Cup this year.   ;D


----------



## Sheerin (30 Mar 2007)

I'm still holding out hope that the Buds will come through and make it to the real season...  I have a feeling that if the Leafs make it they may actually go far.  They've got the heart, the grit and the talent.

As for the post season, i've got $10 saying that:
The pens will probably bow out in the first round
The sens will choke in the second
Atlanta will surprise a few people and perhaps make it to the Conference finals
The Sabres will probably be ousted in the first round.


----------



## IrishCanuck (30 Mar 2007)

I want MTL and TO to squeak in those last two spots. 

It's been far too long since a Canadian team went to the cup final from the east. '93 anyone?

I'm tired of watching New Jersey (otherwise known as Martin Brodeur and the Trappers) and teams like Carolina (booooo) representing the East. 

I'm calling the Sabres to get upset in the first round, it will all revolve around how many people they get back from injuries, as they aren't all that dominant right now.

My Sens.. well.. we will have to just wait and watch. They don't have the pressure, they aren't going to play the Leafs.. and they have been through some struggles this year unlike past regular season coast fests. That being said, I realllly hope we can go deep.

If we could get an all-Canadian final I would be a very happy man.


----------



## belka (30 Mar 2007)

I hope the Laffs miss the playoffs again this year...put the fans in their place. Habs, I don't care for.

My ideal match-ups would be:

Western Conference: Wings vs Canucks with Canucks winning in 6.
Eastern Conference: Sens vs Slugs with Sens winning in 7.

That would be a great SCF, two Canadian teams, the way it should be.


----------



## Sheerin (30 Mar 2007)

The sens will fold like a cheap tent... like every other year


----------



## kincanucks (31 Mar 2007)

NINJA said:
			
		

> I hope the Laffs miss the playoffs again this year...put the fans in their place. Habs, I don't care for.
> 
> My ideal match-ups would be:
> 
> ...



I like your thinking but replace the Sens with TB or Buffalo.


----------



## c.jacob (31 Mar 2007)

NINJA said:
			
		

> I hope the Laffs miss the playoffs again this year...put the fans in their place.


----------



## mysteriousmind (31 Mar 2007)

I think IMHO that the underdogs for the 2006-2007 playoff will be the Nordiques!!!!!


----------



## c.jacob (6 Apr 2007)

Looks like this is going to go right down to the last game of the season.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Apr 2007)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Looks like this is going to go right down to the last game of the season.


Just the way I like it  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (6 Apr 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I think IMHO that the underdogs for the 2006-2007 playoff will be the Nordiques!!!!!




Yes yes yes!!!!! Vie les Nordiques!


----------



## Sheerin (7 Apr 2007)

Should be a dandy of a game tonight!  Real playoff atmosphere, I desperately wish I could go... but apparently pay scalpers 300 bucks isn't a good use of money, or so says the girlfriend....


----------



## Sheerin (7 Apr 2007)

LEAFS WIN!


----------



## chriscalow (7 Apr 2007)

That game was friggin awesome.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Apr 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> LEAFS WIN!



this is where i do my little "happy dance."  *insert happy dance  here*------>


----------



## kincanucks (8 Apr 2007)

Go Islanders GO!!

Congratulations to the Canucks who have won their division.


----------



## Big Foot (8 Apr 2007)

And the Flames are IN!


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Apr 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Go Islanders GO!!
> 
> Congratulations to the Canucks who have won their division.


+1  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (8 Apr 2007)

Okay since my Habs didn't get in...I have to root for someone...


Buffalo Sabres.... final answer.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Apr 2007)

*ISLANDERS WIN*


----------



## c.jacob (8 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> *ISLANDERS WIN*



 :crybaby:


----------



## recruited (8 Apr 2007)

I think the canucks could go all the way this year! and we need to light a fire under naslunds ass....


----------



## onecat (8 Apr 2007)

GO Islanders  GO. The play offs are always better without the leafs.  Now Hockey media won't go on and on about them.


----------



## c.jacob (9 Apr 2007)

Now that my leafs are out of the playoffs  .   I'm taking bets.  Minimum bet is $10


----------



## ProPatria Mike (9 May 2007)

Sabres vrs da Sens.... 

Sabres in six. 

Lets go Buffalo!!!!


----------



## c.jacob (9 May 2007)

I was hoping I wouldn't have to jump on the Ottawa bandwagon.  But I'm going to stick with the Canadian team still in for the rest of this season

GO LEAFS GO
      SENS


----------



## Mike Baker (9 May 2007)

* LETS GO SENS! LETS GO SENS! *


----------



## beach_bum (9 May 2007)

It's so nice that you all are cheering for the Sens.  I'm sure they'll appreciate it on the golf course.   >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 May 2007)

Jacob said:
			
		

> I was hoping I wouldn't have to jump on the Ottawa bandwagon.  But I'm going to stick with the Canadian team still in for the rest of this season
> 
> GO LEAFS GO
> SENS


Sadly, I have to say +10  :-\



> It's so nice that you all are cheering for the Sens.  I'm sure they'll appreciate it on the golf course.  >


Quiet you. :rage:


----------



## Mike Baker (9 May 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> It's so nice that you all are cheering for the Sens.  I'm sure they'll appreciate it on the golf course.   >


Yeah, while getting a hole-in-one into the cup ;D


----------



## beach_bum (10 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah, while getting a hole-in-one into the cup ;D



See....you are so deluded now that your comments don't even make sense.   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (10 May 2007)

Bah!  ;D


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl (11 May 2007)

Go Sens Go!! Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

I really REALLY want to cheer for a Canadian team here, but... no Leafs, no Habs, (bad enough).  No Canucks or Flames (not so bad).
Oh, OKAY...go Sens! (I can't believe I just said that)


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

So, Red Wings vs. Ducks, who is going to win it? I say the wings.  >


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

Wings! (gotta go with the original 6)


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

Well it is 1 to 0 for the wings  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (14 May 2007)

Ottawa is now up 3-0 in the series.  If Buffalo comes back (not bloody likely), they'll forever be known as chokers.


Still a Leafs fan, though, but, for now, GO WINGS GO!


----------



## Pte_Martin (14 May 2007)

sens and ducks in the final, sens will take it in 6


----------



## Sheerin (15 May 2007)

The thought of the Senators proceeding to the finals makes me feel sick.  

But they're the best in the East this playoffs, and as such deserve to go to the big show.  Of course it will be interesting to see how to handle playing a real hockey team, either the Ducks or the Wings.  Because lets face it, the Pens tried hard but weren't that good, the devils just weren't clicking properly and the Sabres, I mean holy christ I've never seen such a talented team play so badly.  Sometimes its like watching Tim Bits hockey, only less coordinated.  

And Sens fans remember this,  we have 13 cups.  If you should happen to win the cup this year you still have a long way to go to turn yourself into a real hockey franchise.


----------



## armyvern (15 May 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> And Sens fans remember this,  we have 13 cups.  If you should happen to win the cup this year you still have a long way to go to turn yourself into a real hockey franchise.



Ohhh, apparently thou ist a tad bit upset that your franchise has demonstrated that it needs quite a lot of work to turn itself into same. N'est pas?

Regardless, win or lose, I'm a Bruins fan; always will be. One of the 3 here apparently.


----------



## Pte_Martin (15 May 2007)

oh i see we want to play the how many cups do we have game well i didn't want but now i have no choice, i believe MONTREAL had the most cups almost double on what the leafs have


----------



## Sheerin (15 May 2007)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> oh i see we want to play the how many cups do we have game well i didn't want but now i have no choice, i believe MONTREAL had the most cups almost double on what the leafs have



Yes you do, but my beef isn't with you as you guys were out on the golf course before we were this year (yes yes  I know, less than 24 hours but hey at least we knocked you guys out of contention!)


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Regardless, win or lose, I'm a Bruins fan; always will be. One of the 3 here apparently.


Like my father I see  ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (15 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Ohhh, apparently thou ist a tad bit upset that your franchise has demonstrated that it needs quite a lot of work to turn itself into same. N'est pas?
> 
> Regardless, win or lose, I'm a Bruins fan; always will be. One of the 3 here apparently.



I don't know if I'm included in this number but I've been a Bruins fan since '71 when I got to skate with Orr, Espo, Hodge and the rest of the boys.



> And Sens fans remember this,  we have 13 cups.  If you should happen to win the cup this year you still have a long way to go to turn yourself into a real hockey franchise.



And it's been how many years since you won? ;D Most Leaf fans have NEVER seen their team win one. 

Your last line actually made me laugh out loud!


----------



## armyvern (15 May 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm included in this number but I've been a Bruins fan since '71 when I got to skate with Orr, Espo, Hodge and the rest of the boys.



It depends, did you vote in the poll above?? I did.



> And it's been how many years since you won? ;D Most Leaf fans have NEVER seen their team win one.



Geez some of us non-Leafs fan weren't even around last time they won. I found this excellent link though that spells it out wonderfully!!  

Leafs Fan Page


----------



## deedster (15 May 2007)

:rofl:
Good one Vern!


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

Vern,


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2007)

I was going to report Vern to the mods for harrassment and mental anguish, then I remembered that I'm a Leafs fan (who was alive last time they hoisted the cup!).  I also remembered that SHE is a mod, so I have but one thing to say:


GO BRUINS?


;D


----------



## HItorMiss (15 May 2007)

Vern your a Bruins fan huh....

Geee I'm sorry to hear that  ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Vern your a Bruins fan huh....


Will be til the day I die buckaroo!!  ;D



> Geee I'm sorry to hear that  ;D



Don't be sorry HorM, I don't need sympathy; especially from a Leafs Fan.


>


----------



## HItorMiss (15 May 2007)

Who said I was a Laughs fan???

My team has won 2 cups in my short life span and unlike the Leafs has done it since colour TV was invented.....

I can' really remember when the last time Boston made the finals....hmmmm well not in I think a good 10 years or so eh....heck I even guess 20


----------



## armyvern (15 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Who said I was a Laughs fan???



Hey there _sunshine_, (>)

If you're cheering for anybody other than Boston, you're a laughs fan!!

It doesn't matter how many times my team's won the cup, or when that was...I still love them!!  ;D


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hey there _sunshine_, (>)
> 
> It doesn't matter how many times my team's won the cup, or when that was...I still love them!!  ;D


I don't need to remind anyone how many times the Habs won the cup, no one's even close to catching up...but I guess cheering for the Bruins would be less painful than cheering for the Sens!  Go VERN!


----------



## HItorMiss (16 May 2007)

At least one in ever decade D2 One in every decade!!!!!


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> At least one in ever decade D2 One in every decade!!!!!


Yessiree, HorM,
not to mention 6 in the 70's, 4 in the 60's, 4 in the 50's
Counting the 85/86 one and the 92/93 one (which I was at!!!!) that's 16 Stanley Cups since the day I was born.
Unfortunately, one every decade is what seems to be the norm now  
D2


----------



## Sixshooter (16 May 2007)

I've been a fan of the sens since '96 since i learned that my moms cousin played for them in their first modern day year. he was Andrew Mcbaine

but onto the playoffs.... i cant believe we are gonna (hopefully) sweep the number 1 seed buffalo, they deserve it pretty much for what happened last year, and this year thinking they're hot sh*t. 

Im gonna go on a limb and say buffalo will win tonight but in my right mind i hope they do get swept just so ottawa keeps breaking their own records this year, including a playoff sweep and finally getting to the cup final in again.. the modern day nhl.

heatley is by far the greatest winger the sens have had. 

go sens go
canada needs the cup!


----------



## Sixshooter (16 May 2007)

and ill count this as a p.s

to all the toronto fans going about how many cups they won, last time toronto won a cup, was a few years past when ottawa held the cup 11 times, so really, your cup arguments dont really stand with the new nhl, inreverse us sens fans can rub it in your newly sunburnt faces from golfing, that toronto hasnt done squat but build their franchise around a member that only wants to stay around to break his personal records (sundin).

and to the toronto fans that are cheering for the sens right now, kudo's to you for having some taste.  

its all in good fun.


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> canada needs the cup!


Hard to argue with that one shooter, but geez...the Sens?  It's bad enough I've had to cheer for the Leafs since moving to Toronto ("When in Rome...")
Now if HAMILTON ever gets an NHL team...


----------



## Sixshooter (16 May 2007)

the sens? isnt the question

the question is why not the sens?

great team, great coach, great gm and more than great owner

havent seen any other owner step up and donate equipment to the troops overseas from what i've read.

this team has it coming to them just for all the talk they've put up with, and it appears to be fueling them.


----------



## niner domestic (16 May 2007)

I'm not a hockey fan in the least but I do hope the Sens win the Stanley Cup. It will be a nice way for the owner, Melnyk to retire - round things off for him.


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> the sens? isnt the question
> 
> the question is why not the sens?


It's a _Toronto _ thing and it was all in good fun  
You're being *way* too serious on your BIRTHDAY !!!!
Hope it's a happy one.
D2


----------



## Sixshooter (16 May 2007)

serious? lol you dont know me then cause my first post said its all in good fun


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

I knew that  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (16 May 2007)

Go Buffalo!!!!!!!   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Go Buffalo!!!!!!!   ;D


Not going to happen.


----------



## Sixshooter (16 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Not going to happen.



 to that


----------



## vonGarvin (16 May 2007)

3-2 buffalo, and ottawa is pressing.  Buffalo, if they go down tonight, will go down on their shields, as Donald S. Cherry said.


----------



## deedster (16 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> Im gonna go on a limb and say buffalo will win tonight canada needs the cup!


Next thing you know he'll be doing our horoscopes!
Good call Sixshooter (tough loss for your team)


----------



## Sheerin (17 May 2007)

> that toronto hasnt done squat but build their franchise around a member that only wants to stay around to break his personal records (sundin).



In the last couple years, yeah we've hit a dry spell but over the past decade the Leafs have been one of the best teams in the league.  What you have to remember is that hockey is cyclical, every team has its ups and downs, the Senators included.  As for the comment about Sundin, I'm not quite sure what you mean.  True Sundin is entering the back 9 of his career but he is still a powerful forward with a point-per-game potential (in fact this year he had 76 points in 75 games).  You also gotta remember that Alfie is only a year younger than Sundin.  
He is our Franchise player and as such we build the team around him.  

All kidding aside, the Sens look good this playoff and i gotta give them credit for not really backing off last night when they were down 3-0.  The fact that they were able to capitalize on two quick mistakes by the Sabres shows just how good they are.  Unless they somehow blow the next three games I think we can safely say that the Sens are no longer a team that chokes in the playoffs, like they did so many times over the past 7 years.  

Kudos to Bryan Murray and John Muckler for putting together a good team.


edited to fix a typo


----------



## Sixshooter (17 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Next thing you know he'll be doing our horoscopes!
> Good call Sixshooter (tough loss for your team)



funny thing eh, but what is really scary is that from the first post season game, i said we'd lose only 1 game in each round and the final would be detroit - sens.

that and the fact that before the playoffs, me and a buddy from work put a 500$ bet on the sens - detroit series. 

looks like im gonna be up 500


----------



## deedster (17 May 2007)

Wanna play over/under with me?  
Good luck  
D2


----------



## Sixshooter (17 May 2007)

cheers


----------



## Mike Baker (19 May 2007)

*OTTAWA WINS!!!!!!!! *


----------



## deedster (19 May 2007)

Well, now, I will definitely be cheering for the Sens...but only until next season.   ;D
Well done.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 May 2007)

Ottawa a gagne.........Ottawa won....yeah!!!!!!!  ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (19 May 2007)

Off to Elgin St.! GO SENS GO!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## niner domestic (19 May 2007)

Well Ottawa is a little excited right now, lots of car honking, fans yelling and general merriment.  

I think the cutest thing I saw today was a group of little kids on the corner of a busy intersection holding up signs to honk for the Sens.  Everytime a car would honk, the smallest one (maybe 4-5 years old) would jump up and down as if he had heard the best sound on the planet.  Cute.


----------



## Sheerin (20 May 2007)

I must say congratulations to the Senators.  You're team has done something very special.

That being said, I would prefer it if either the Ducks or the Red Wings were to sweep you guys 

edited for spelling


----------



## Jaydub (21 May 2007)

I hope the Senators can keep the promise they made to Elgin-Alexander Fraser.

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=9f4cdd28-4c01-4b80-87c1-042c6d614fe4&k=20956

Get'r done!


----------



## Mike Baker (21 May 2007)

Not bad, three years in a row a Canadian team has made it to the final. Hope we can finally bring it home this time.


----------



## cavalryman (21 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Hope we can finally bring it home this time.



 ;D Not withstanding the ill wishes of some blinkered Leafs fans who have yet to realize that Toronto hasn't had a major league hockey team in quite a while.  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (21 May 2007)

and wont it be great if they win....first time in 80 years!! Wow that's even longer than the Leafs!! >

Ottawa Senators 
1926-27 

Since the WCHL folded and no other major professional league existed, the Stanley Cup became the sole property of the National Hockey League in 1927. With that, the Boston Bruins met the Ottawa Senators in what was the first Stanley Cup finals of the new era. Ottawa advanced to the championship by handily defeating the Montreal Canadiens, while Boston prevailed over Chicago and the Rangers to vie for the Cup. In the finals, Cy Denneny scored four of Ottawa's seven goals, as the Sens defeated Boston two games to none, including two overtime ties.


----------



## Sixshooter (21 May 2007)

its ottawas year thats for sure.


----------



## deedster (22 May 2007)

Predictions for tonight's game anyone?


----------



## beach_bum (22 May 2007)

Bah!  I hate both teams!  I'm still cheering for Buffalo.....they will win the Cup next year!  Go Buffalo!   ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (22 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Predictions for tonight's game anyone?



Ok I'm not a prophet but I'm thinking Ducks win 2-1 in overtime.....you heard it here first.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Predictions for tonight's game anyone?


Red Wings, 3-0 for them. Going to go to a game 7, and Dany Cleary will get the GWG  ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (23 May 2007)

And the finals will feature the Sens and the Ducks. Anyone care to predict the outcome? (I'll go with Sens in 6)


----------



## Mike Baker (23 May 2007)

Freddy G said:
			
		

> And the finals will feature the Sens and the Ducks. Anyone care to predict the outcome? (I'll go with Sens in 6)


Yeah Sens in 6, if not 5.


----------



## Pte_Martin (23 May 2007)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> sens and ducks in the final, sens will take it in 6



I believe i was right... And i still stand by what i said, sens in 6


----------



## Sixshooter (23 May 2007)

ill do my prediction and say sens in 5.

the last canadian team to win the cup was the canadians, and they also were 12-3 before the final, so indeed, with the stats and all, and how the sens are playing, this will be my and their year.

too bad i lost out on the 500$ though.


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> the last canadian team to win the cup was the canadians


Ahem...it's *Canadiens*, good sir.
I'll go with Infantry's prediction: Sens in 6  
D2


----------



## Sixshooter (23 May 2007)

oh well, their not important enough in my mind to type correctly lol.


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

Mon Dieu...that's blasphemy!  
 ;D


----------



## Sixshooter (23 May 2007)

;D

monday is a long wait. shoulda made it saturday.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> monday is a long wait. shoulda made it saturday.



no ice time available according to HNIC....Sens in 5,,,,,,,,,,,,,GO SENS GO!
(How do you spell Band wagon?)


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> (How do you spell Band wagon?)


Chariot de Bande?


----------



## niner domestic (23 May 2007)

Couple of stories about the Sens and one of their fans...(warning...kleenex time)

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/city/story.html?id=b8b85e4a-12cb-43f7-9316-89a1624f8466&k=76355

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/city/story.html?id=0d098db6-d6fc-499e-be67-f7d83ce390f4&k=46625

http://ottsun.canoe.ca/News/OttawaAndRegion/2007/05/21/4196343-sun.html


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Chariot de Bande?



 :rofl:


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

I try


----------



## Bobby Rico (23 May 2007)

I think I'm still in shock over the Wings losing to the Lowly Ducks.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 May 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> I think I'm still in shock over the Wings losing to the Lowly Ducks.


+1


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

You'll get over it!  Now cheer for the Canadian team !!!


----------



## Mike Baker (23 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Now cheer for the Canadian team !!!


Already am!  ;D


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

You're a good boy!  I'm proud to be your e-granny.


----------



## Sheerin (24 May 2007)

Well its going to be an interesting series considering these teams haven't played each other since the lockout (thank you Mr. Bettman for this horrible schedule you have the teams playing).  So its hard to call.

Both teams are good, and both teams have their respective weaknesses.  If the Sens are able to continue trapping the hell out of their opponent (boring hockey) they might be able to secure the cup.  However if their trap should falter I expect that the Ducks will take the advantage.  That being said the Ducks also have to stay out of the box in order to remain competitive.  Although in the last couple games of the Sabres series the Sens powerplay was not as strong as it used was before.  

Tough call to make, so i'm not going to make a prediction.  But I will say this: GO DUCKS, beat the _Kanata _Senators!   ;D


----------



## Sixshooter (24 May 2007)

sens a trap team? are you drunk?


----------



## Sixshooter (24 May 2007)

im no bangwagon jumper but canada should be jumping the band. 

even 5+ years for the cup to be in canada is too long.. 14 years? way too long


----------



## Sheerin (24 May 2007)

> sens a trap team? are you drunk?



Did you watch any of the games?  The Sens trapped the hell out of the Sabres.  Best example was game three where the Sabres were unable to retain control of the puck after the Sens blueline.  

The sens have trapped their way through the playoffs.


----------



## Pte_Martin (24 May 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Did you watch any of the games?  The Sens trapped the hell out of the Sabres.  Best example was game three where the Sabres were unable to retain control of the puck after the Sens blueline.
> 
> The sens have trapped their way through the playoffs.



and look where they are now, I'd rather "trap their way through the playoffs" than be were the leafs are right now! If it works and they have the chance at winning the Stanley cup why change?


----------



## Sheerin (24 May 2007)

I wasn't faulting them.  Most teams that win the cup resort to trapping and I honestly can't blame them.  When it works, it works.  

I personally find trapping-style hockey to be one of the most frustrating things to watch and it can be incredibly boring.  Can you imagine what it must be like to be  Devils fan?


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

Well, if they bring the cup to Canada, I'm happy.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Sixshooter (24 May 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Did you watch any of the games?  The Sens trapped the hell out of the Sabres.  Best example was game three where the Sabres were unable to retain control of the puck after the Sens blueline.
> 
> The sens have trapped their way through the playoffs.



sens werent trapping, sens are a dump and chase team, the sabres just couldnt handle the puck after they dumped it in because sens are too fast, that wasnt trapping and frankly, sabres defence is horrid.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> sens werent trapping, sens are a dump and chase team, the sabres just couldnt handle the puck after they dumped it in because sens are too fast, that wasnt trapping and frankly, sabres defence is horrid.



NOt to mention the worst power play in Christendom!! :


----------



## watusi77 (26 May 2007)

Let's put this Ottawa as 'Canada's Team' to rest. The only 'Canada's Team' is Team Canada
whether it is Men's, Women's, Juniors or Under-18s. 

In fact Anaheim and Ottawa each have a dozen Canadian players on their starting teams; 
while most of Ottawa's are from the southern Ontario/Toronto area (including the owner), two of the Duck's are actually from the Ottawa area (one from Almonte). So hockey fan's shouldn't feel guilty about NOT supporting Ottawa. 

 In fact, all of the Senator fans should change allegiance to the Ducks if the truly hate the Toronto factor.

 Go ducks, Canada's team two!


----------



## Sixshooter (26 May 2007)

watusi77 said:
			
		

> Let's put this Ottawa as 'Canada's Team' to rest. The only 'Canada's Team' is Team Canada
> whether it is Men's, Women's, Juniors or Under-18s.
> 
> In fact Anaheim and Ottawa each have a dozen Canadian players on their starting teams;
> ...



yes, thats makes perfect sense, for canada to cheer on anaheim. then you woke up.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> yes, thats makes perfect sense, for canada to cheer on anaheim. then you woke up.



Give the guy a break he was dreaming of Disney land and Goofie and Daffy.......... ;D


----------



## watusi77 (27 May 2007)

Just remember guys that once the Stanley Cup parade is over and the players begin to take 
the Cup to their home towns, if Ottawa wins the closest it will get to Ottawa is Shawville.
If Anaheim wins it will come home to Ottawa and Almonte (outside of Ottawa). Just because
people are posted outside of Canada, it doesn't make them any less Canadian, it makes them
appreciate it all he more. There are as many Canadians with the Disney Ducks as their are
with the Senators.


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2007)

watusi77 said:
			
		

> Just remember ...
> There are as many Canadians with the Disney Ducks as their are
> with the Senators.


Who aren't wearing a Canadian Team's jersey. Sucks to be them.

GO Ottawa!!! (Never thought I'd say that...)


----------



## Sixshooter (27 May 2007)

watusi77 said:
			
		

> Just remember guys that once the Stanley Cup parade is over and the players begin to take
> the Cup to their home towns, if Ottawa wins the closest it will get to Ottawa is Shawville.
> If Anaheim wins it will come home to Ottawa and Almonte (outside of Ottawa). Just because
> people are posted outside of Canada, it doesn't make them any less Canadian, it makes them
> ...



so you're saying the cup wont go to ottawa? dunno what you've been smoking but in reality, i dont think the team and the teams managment are that stupid to bring it everywhere BUT the city they play for and have been getting cheers for since they came into the league...  :-\

canada has players on every team so that debate is useless..


----------



## Pte_Martin (27 May 2007)

What he  Said is the players get to take the Cup to their own destination ie) their hometown, for a certain amount of time. Which yes the cup will be away from Ottawa


----------



## Sixshooter (28 May 2007)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> What he  Said is the players get to take the Cup to their own destination ie) their hometown, for a certain amount of time. Which yes the cup will be away from Ottawa



i understand what he said, but it still goes to ottawa for a period of time

thats like saying if toronto won the cup and nobody on the team was from toronto it wouldnt be there for a day or so.. no dice.


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2007)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> What he  Said is the players get to take the Cup to their own destination ie) their hometown, for a certain amount of time. Which yes the cup will be away from Ottawa



Well yes, but what he fails to realize that is the cup will be in Canada for the majority of the upcoming year during those times it is not in the hometown of a foreign player.

See?? It's in this country for a longer period when this country wins it. As it should be.

Geez, if Anaheim wins it we only get it while their Canadian players bring it home to visit and it is considered to belong to an American franchise. Ottawa wins it, it's ours. It only goes out to visit for a bit...then comes right back here where it belongs...with a Canadian franchise.

And don't call me biased...I'm a Bruins fan.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 May 2007)

It matters not where the players were born.  Heck, when Detroit won the cup a couple of years back, my in-laws neighbour brought the cup home to London, ON, right across the street where my beloved grew up. And he played for the dreaded Wings!  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jason_Williams_%28ice_hockey%29)

So, it pains me to say "Go Sens", so I won't.

Here's hoping it's a great series!


----------



## niner domestic (28 May 2007)

Ottawa's City Hall is all dressed up (you'd think there was something about a team being in the finals or something....)

And the long line ups for tickets....



(Just kidding, it was the start to the 10k race the other day)


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> So, it pains me to say "Go Sens", so I won't.



Ohh, it pains me to say "Go Sens" too, but I'd prefer to see the cup in Canada more frequently than in the States (as it would be if the Ducks win) so....

"*GO Sens!!!!"  *  ;D




...arghhh Boston...you're slowly killing me more each season!!


----------



## deedster (28 May 2007)

Umm, here it is (I hope)  :-[


----------



## deedster (28 May 2007)

Hey Mike !!! I DID it!
GO SENS!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Hey Mike !!! I DID it!
> GO SENS!


Congrats. GO SENS!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cdnsalute:


----------



## deedster (28 May 2007)

Oh-oh..
Les Canards ont "scoré"
(drats) 1-1


----------



## deedster (28 May 2007)

See Don Cherry mention Cpl McCully and show his picture?  I believe he said: "It's hard to know what to say at a time like this.  God love 'ya."  I thought, good on 'ya Don


----------



## c.jacob (28 May 2007)

Off to a bad start


----------



## Gouki (28 May 2007)

I'll say... but it's only game one, and they have to lose a few as much as we hate it


----------



## armyvern (29 May 2007)

Ottawa in 7.

And I did predict an easy Liberal victory here in PEI today (ask Capt Sensible...he has it in writing!!) despite the media calling for a race that would be too close to call.

It's the witchy family powers in me!!


----------



## Yrys (29 May 2007)

mmm, why then aren't you playing loto a bit more   ?


----------



## armyvern (29 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> mmm, why then aren't you playing loto a bit more   ?


Hey!! I'm getting closer. I had 3 numbers Saturday night...and won a whopping 10 bucks.


----------



## Sixshooter (29 May 2007)

they looked unorganized tonight, plain and simple. not completing passes, too many give aways. we'll take the next game on wednesday though


----------



## vonGarvin (29 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Ottawa in 7.
> 
> And I did predict an easy Liberal victory here in PEI today (ask Capt Sensible...he has it in writing!!) despite the media calling for a race that would be too close to call.



*ahem*  And I quote:
"I predict the liberals as well based upon the majority of gabbing going on over here….
But *I predict them to take back the Island in a big way*."

The Librarian, 28 May, 2007 at 9:41 a.m. ADT.


----------



## beach_bum (30 May 2007)

I have decided that since my beloved Sabres aren't in it for this year ( next year is another story!) I am cheering for the Ducks.  They are closer (geographically) and have more Canadians anyways!  Sens suck...go Ducks!  Whoo-hoo!   >


----------



## Sixshooter (30 May 2007)

i always find it amusing when a person cheers for a team, that team gets eliminated, and goes on to say that the team that eliminated their team sucks...


----------



## Mike Baker (30 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> i always find it amusing when a person cheers for a team, that team gets eliminated, and goes on to say that the team that eliminated their team sucks...


+1


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> i always find it amusing when a person cheers for a team, that team gets eliminated, and goes on to say that the team that eliminated their team sucks...



Wouldn't that make their team suckier? ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> *ahem*  And I quote:
> "I predict the liberals as well based upon the majority of gabbing going on over here….
> But *I predict them to take back the Island in a big way*."
> 
> The Librarian, 28 May, 2007 at 9:41 a.m. ADT.



Yep. A race that the MSM deemed too close to call did in fact turn out as I had predicted with that big Liberal majority...

You heard it here first folks...

I say again: Ottawa in 7!!   >

Despite what the West coast bums on the beach would have you wish!!


----------



## Sixshooter (30 May 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that make their team suckier? ;D



yes... suckier..


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 May 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yep. A race that the MSM deemed too close to call did in fact turn out as I had predicted with that big Liberal majority...
> 
> You heard it here first folks...
> 
> ...



I'm with you Vern.....I was asked by someone the same question and I said "Sens in 7." As part of my TOR mention that I am supposed to "...advise Commanders at all levels..." could I be held liable if they lose....maybe a question for Niner Domestic.  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (30 May 2007)

My team just had a couple of bad games.....that's all.  Next year!   :'(

Sens still suck...always sucked...always will suck!  Go Ducks!   ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> My team just had a couple of bad games.....that's all.  Next year!   :'(
> 
> Sens still suck...always sucked...always will suck!  Go Ducks!   ;D



All right girl...wanna bet?  

Loser has to come up with the much-sought pre-requisite picture.


----------



## c.jacob (31 May 2007)

Looks like it's going to have to go to 7 if the Sens want to win.  If they get another loss anyway.


----------



## beach_bum (31 May 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> All right girl...wanna bet?
> 
> Loser has to come up with the much-sought pre-requisite picture.



You're on!   ;D


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> You're on!   ;D



 > Giddy up!!


----------



## Greymatters (31 May 2007)

I dread to ask but... what is the 'much sought-after prerequisite picture' ?


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> I dread to ask but... what is the 'much sought-after prerequisite picture' ?



Don't ask!!  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (31 May 2007)

Doh! Too late!   

Wait a sec... the photo for The Librarian in now ArmyVern - is that some sort of disguise, or a glitch?


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> > Giddy up!!



Well, all I can say is:
GIGGIDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 >


----------



## Sixshooter (31 May 2007)

its possible to come back from that and im sure the sens will.


----------



## Sheerin (31 May 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> sens werent trapping, sens are a dump and chase team, the sabres just couldnt handle the puck after they dumped it in because sens are too fast, that wasnt trapping and frankly, sabres defence is horrid.



You're mixing offensive strategy with defensive.  Yes the Sens are a dump and chase team offensively, but when it comes to team defense they've been pretty much trapping the hell out of their opponents (at least up till the SC finals).  If you watch you'll see them clog up the neutral zone with 4 of their players while the fifth one forechecks.  That is the classic trap.  The trap works by forcing the other team to adopt a dump and chase strategy, which allows your defensive to regain control of the puck and dump back down into the other end.  

But getting to the SC finals.  Its going to be tough if they want to win it; they only way they will will be if they force seven games.  And game seven will be tough becuase because its not going to be in Ottawa.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Jun 2007)

UPDATE:


Tie Game


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Tie Game


über update: Sens 4, Ducks 3, beginning of the third


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Jun 2007)

ANOTHER update: 5-3 12:39 of the third.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jun 2007)

It's official.  Ottawa wins 5-3.  Series at 2-1 Anaheim.


----------



## TN2IC (3 Jun 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> It's official.  Ottawa wins 5-3.  Series at 2-1 Anaheim.



Amen!


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Amen!



_Whew_... ;D


----------



## Sheerin (3 Jun 2007)

Time to start planning the parade.... oh yeah thats right, they're not quite there.


----------



## beach_bum (3 Jun 2007)

Enjoy this win.....it'll be the last!   >


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Enjoy this win.....it'll be the last!   >



_Whatever_...   

 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jun 2007)

A mighty fine game.  ;D


----------



## Sixshooter (3 Jun 2007)

if the sens win monday, i think they'll know what to do against the ducks, and it'll be over for anaheim


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> if the sens win monday, i think they'll know what to do against the *lame* ducks, and it'll be over for anaheim  *Beach Bums from the West Coast!!*




 >


----------



## beach_bum (3 Jun 2007)

They won't win.   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Jun 2007)

The solution to Anaheim is easy:  Kick the crap out of Pronger (spit!), and start smearing both of the Niedermeiers into the boards every time they touch the biscuit. Selanne needs to learn some fear, too.


----------



## TN2IC (3 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> _Whew_... ;D



Praise the Lord!


----------



## Sixshooter (3 Jun 2007)

no, ottawa just needs to protect the puck instead of passing it in shifty ways, which they did last night, they were all over them, and with pronger out monday (who didnt nothing but initially helped us  :-\) it's gonna be alot easier now.2-2 kids.


----------



## Sheerin (3 Jun 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> no, ottawa just needs to protect the puck instead of passing it in shifty ways, which they did last night, they were all over them, and with pronger out monday (who didnt nothing but initially helped us  :-\) it's gonna be alot easier now.2-2 kids.



That's a very bold prediction.


----------



## vangemeren (3 Jun 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> That's a very bold prediction.



What winning one game... I've heard bolder statements come from my friends that don't use the word "not" in the phrase, "The Leafs will _____ win the cup."


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jun 2007)

It's funny when you look at the poll, 29 votes for Ottawa, whereas the Ducks have 1  ;D


----------



## Sheerin (3 Jun 2007)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> What winning one game... I've heard bolder statements come from my friends that don't use the word "not" in the phrase, "The Leafs will _____ win the cup."



It's still premature to say the Sens will take the next game.  Next game could go either way and that's all I was saying.  


predictions about the Leafs are nothing but bold, and this is so for a very simple reason, _ next season_ hasn't started!  Will the Leafs win the cup next year?  Probably not, but neither will 29 other teams.  I suspect that the Leafs will make the playoffs.  Hell if we had a more consistent goalie this year we would have made the playoffs easily.  And as many teams have shown (including Ottawa) once you get into the post season just about anything could happen.


----------



## Sixshooter (4 Jun 2007)

ive been making "bold" statements all season long, and so far my "bold" ottawa will meet anaheim in the final, despite making a 500$ bet for detroit advancing, was right. i also was correct about how sens would beat new jersey and buffalo, so me saying mondays game will go to the sens isnt "bold" as it is made out to be, for me atleast :s

and ottawa deserved every win the post season because they played their asses off from december on, as the stats show, it wasnt as lucky as you make it out to be with the "anything can happen". ottawa beat both new jesery and buffalo during the season, the only real threat i thought was gonna be one was the penguins but we ran over them too. with their determination, ottawa can prevail from this trail and win.


----------



## Sheerin (4 Jun 2007)

> and ottawa deserved every win the post season because they played their asses off from december on, as the stats show, it wasnt as lucky as you make it out to be with the "anything can happen". ottawa beat both new jesery and buffalo during the season, the only real threat i thought was gonna be one was the penguins but we ran over them too. with their determination, ottawa can prevail from this trail and win.


  

I said in post season anything can happen and luck does play a role.  Like the Sabres for example who are coming off of a truly excellent year just imploded in the playoffs (granted it was a slow implosion).  But haven't you ever noticed how hockey is a game of bounces?  I firmly believe that if Buffalo had taken game two (which could have gone either way since it was an OT win) that the series would have gone to seven.  Same goes for game 3 in the finals, if Alfie hadn't kicked that puck in the ducks would have probably held on.  I almost forgot what about game 3 in the Devils series where the only goal came becuase Fisher got away with interfering with Brodeur.  

So don't talk about how a team deserves to be there.  Yes they played well but luck also has a lot to do with it.  One bounce here, one bounce there and the Sens could have easily been another first or second round knock out.  It's the nature of the beast. 

Like I said Ottawa has played well, but they have also been helped by lady luck.  Perhaps it is their time to get some good luck, as they've been absolutely atrocious in the playoffs for the past 7 years or so.


----------



## niner domestic (4 Jun 2007)

*cough* You know with all this talk about Lady Luck being the main reason any team gets to the playoffs and finals is *not* giving a compelling reason for the thousands of spouses, who hate hockey, to be convinced that their spouse not doing stuff around the house in lieu of watching the games, is all about the skill of the game.  

You've just condemned a whole group of spouses to mowing the lawn instead of being able to watch the game...Their spouses aren't buying the "skill of the game" and "this is hockey at its best" hype now...thanks guys..


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> They won't win.   ;D



~Sigh~

I AM going to win!!  >

You are going to lose!!  ;D


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I AM going to win!!  >
> 
> You are going to lose!!  ;D



Now, now girls...take a Time Out before the big game tonight  
But, I'm with Vern  ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Now, now girls...take a Time Out before the big game tonight
> But, I'm with Vern  ;D



Well, living in Ontario...

You should be cheering for Ottawa. I, on the other hand, have an agenda.  ;D


----------



## deedster (4 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, living in Ontario...
> 
> You should be cheering for Ottawa. I, on the other hand, have an agenda.  ;D


I thought you were using a Blackberry   ;D
Believe me, it's tough enough converting from the Habs to the Leafs...now you expect me to cheer for the Sens  :
but GO SENS GO it is!


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Jun 2007)

I don't care WHO wins, just as long as I have a television to watch tonight's game.  On Saturday, BOTH kids had a sleep over, and BOTH televisions were in use (I think one had "Barbie and the Twelve Dancing Princesses" and the other had "Narnia", but I could be mistaken).  So, I had to watch the streaming feed on cbc.ca.  ARGH!


----------



## armyvern (4 Jun 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> I don't care WHO wins, just as long as I have a television to watch tonight's game.  On Saturday, BOTH kids had a sleep over, and BOTH televisions were in use (I think one had "Barbie and the Twelve Dancing Princesses" and the other had "Narnia", but I could be mistaken).  So, I had to watch the streaming feed on cbc.ca.  ARGH!



Aren't we girls wonderful??


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jun 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> *I don't care WHO wins...*


 Me neither. 

For those who don't squat to pee, however, Australia shut out Wales 31-0 on Saturday...in that _real_ game; *rugby*  >


----------



## Jaydub (4 Jun 2007)

I just saw General Hillier at the game in Ottawa!  That was awsome!


----------



## Yrys (4 Jun 2007)

... and he was cheering for what team ?


----------



## Greymatters (4 Jun 2007)

I noticed a lot of latecomers are cheering for Senators... quel surprise!


----------



## Sheerin (5 Jun 2007)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> no, ottawa just needs to protect the puck instead of passing it in shifty ways, which they did last night, they were all over them, and with pronger out monday (who didnt nothing but initially helped us  :-\) it's gonna be alot easier now.2-2 kids.



 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jun 2007)

At 2305, I would have thought you would have posted the 3 -2 score.........for the Ducks.


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> ;D



 :-X

Uhhh ohhh.  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (5 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :-X
> 
> Uhhh ohhh.  ;D



Bwahahahahahaha!   >  Go Ducks!    ;D


----------



## Sheerin (5 Jun 2007)

The sens have played well, but the Ducks are by and large the better team, and a classier team as well.  God Alfie is such a little dirt bag.


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahahaha!   >  Go Ducks!    ;D


----------



## cavalryman (5 Jun 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> The sens have played well, but the Ducks are by and large the better team


No arguments there.... the Ducks deserved the win



			
				Sheerin said:
			
		

> a classier team as well.



After getting the same defenceman suspended twice in the playoffs for bushwhacking an opposing player, that statement is questionable



			
				Sheerin said:
			
		

> God Alfie is such a little dirt bag.



God Alfie  Sheerin is such a little dirt bag. ;D

(no offence... ok.. some offence  )


----------



## Sheerin (5 Jun 2007)

> After getting the same defenceman suspended twice in the playoffs for bushwhacking an opposing player, that statement is questionable



That elbow wasn't intentional.  What was worse was Neil's hit on Andy McDonald was much worse and that deserved a suspension.  
Not to mention Alfie's gutless move tonight of intentionally firing a slap shot at Niedermayer with only 10 seconds left in the second.


----------



## Sheerin (5 Jun 2007)

Isn't this a beautiful picture?


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Isn't this a beautiful picture?










Yes, the composition is fantastic.


----------



## Sixshooter (5 Jun 2007)

ray emery off position in two goals, one game he makes me proud, one game he makes me say trade him away. ill say for him to stay but cmon, put gerber in the next game. :S


----------



## vangemeren (5 Jun 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Isn't this a beautiful picture?



So is this one:


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2007)

Wait....what's that sound I just heard?  Was it a "thump?"

Yes, I believe it was: the sound of a thousand bandwagon people jumping off!

I'll still go with Vern's prediction of Sens in seven.


----------



## Greymatters (5 Jun 2007)

Sneak peak at Captain Sensible's bedroom...    ;D


----------



## Sheerin (5 Jun 2007)

> ray emery off position in two goals, one game he makes me proud, one game he makes me say trade him away. ill say for him to stay but cmon, put gerber in the next game. :S



You're joking right?  You can't fault Emery for any of those goals.  The GWG was because of a defensive breakdown (Redden should have taken the passing lane away instead he focused on Selanne.  Emery played it perfectly, he was in the right position to stop the puck if Selanne were to shoot it; he then relied on Redden to take care of the pass, which he failed miserably at.

The first McDonald goal was a near perfect goal, and again Redden screwed up.  He should have taken McDonald out, instead he found himself in the back of the net.  

The second goal was Volchenkov's fault, I have no idea what happened to him be he completely took himself out of the play, and to make it worse McDonald's backhand was absolutely perfect.


----------



## Sheerin (6 Jun 2007)

Any predictions for tonight?


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Any predictions for tonight?



Pffftfft,

Senators in 7...what does that tell you about tonight's outcome? I called it pages ago!!  >

I pity the poor bums on the beach on the West Coast when it happens!!  ;D


----------



## Sheerin (6 Jun 2007)

This made me smile (this was during the little scuffle caused by Alfie's classless 'shoot the puck at Nieds' move at the end of the second).


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2007)

I laughed at that, he should have been at the driving range   >


----------



## Benny (6 Jun 2007)

When does the NHL season run? Wouldn't mind checking out a game whilst I'm over.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2007)

1-0 for the Ducks


----------



## Sheerin (6 Jun 2007)

Benny said:
			
		

> When does the NHL season run? Wouldn't mind checking out a game whilst I'm over.



NHL regular season runs from early October to Early April, with the playoffs going from mid april to early/mid June.  

Tickets are hard to come by in some markets, Toronto in particular where the majority of tickets for any given game are going to season ticket holders and corporations.  Your best bet, sadly, is to scalp tickets and they'll scalp ya.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (6 Jun 2007)

Today I believed we could win at least one more but after one; I think we are done. Prove me wrong boys...prove me wrong... *sigh*


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2007)

MikeG said:
			
		

> Today I believed we could win at least one more but after one; I think we are done. Prove me wrong boys...prove me wrong... *sigh*


+1, sadly. Well, there is always next season, like all the Leaf fans know very well  >


----------



## Sheerin (6 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> +1, sadly. Well, there is always next season, like all the Leaf fans know very well  >


Theres always next season.  I've been saying that for years.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (6 Jun 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> +1, sadly. Well, there is always next season, like all the Leaf fans know very well  >



Blarg. 
 \
 :-\

Leafs fans have been so quiet lately; tomorrow is going to suck. Thankfully the forces domain does an excellent job of blocking junk mail with sens choking pictures in it...


----------



## Sheerin (6 Jun 2007)

this is quite the game........ 

And before I get my gloat on.  I must say the Sens have done something special and you fans should be proud.  I can only hope my Leafs make it this far in my lifetime.

and with that.... Quack!


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (6 Jun 2007)

5 - 2, Ducks.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (6 Jun 2007)

Wow - anybody know the Heimlich? Ottawa is choking - AGAIN!


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2007)

MikeG said:
			
		

> Wow - anybody know the Heimlich? Ottawa is choking - AGAIN!



Oh...I'm sure that the Bum from the Beach on the West Coast will be along to assist me any time now....


----------



## beach_bum (7 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh...I'm sure that the Bum from the Beach on the West Coast will be along to assist me any time now....



Bwahahahahahaha!   >


----------



## armyvern (7 Jun 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahahaha!   >



Yeppers...I've been working on obtaining it since the first period of the lousy game!!  

Oh well, we may both turn out winners if I am successful!!  ;D


----------



## Sheerin (7 Jun 2007)

This is what it's all about:


----------



## Sixshooter (7 Jun 2007)

MikeG said:
			
		

> Wow - anybody know the Heimlich? Ottawa is choking - AGAIN!



making it to the final, i think that choking statement can go away, choking would involve either not making it to the final for us, or getting swept. 

we've been closer to the cup this year than toronto will be for another 40 years.  

oh well. next year though we should have a good run. i still say they shoulda put in gerber. :S


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2007)

WE?  Didn't see you on the ice, must have a visor on the helmet.  Sens folded like a cheap tent in a high wind, full stop.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> I'll still go with Vern's prediction of *Sens in seven*.


This prediction still stands; however, it needs some clarification.  By "Sens in seven", what is meant is "Sens in seven YEARS"


----------



## 043 (7 Jun 2007)

30 teams..............1 Champion.............29 LOSERS..............LOSE SENS LOSE!!!!!

Boy oh  boy, would I love to be in Ottawa today!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Raylene Emery looked just like Patricia Lalime!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niner domestic (7 Jun 2007)

It's pretty quiet here, raining and a truck loads of Sens stuff for sale...cheap...flag? Shirt? Banner? anyone?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (7 Jun 2007)

Actually, most are still really positive about the whole season and are really proud of them. I went to the airport after work and there was a huge turnout to welcome them back. It was great to see!


----------



## Sheerin (7 Jun 2007)

> Actually, most are still really positive about the whole season and are really proud of them. I went to the airport after work and there was a huge turnout to welcome them back. It was great to see!



You should be proud of your team.  Even though I have enjoyed watching them fail (and fail miserably when it truly counts), I know that I would be proud of the leafs if they ever made it that far.  I can only hope that they'll do it.  I mean the laws of statistical probability surely dictate that it won't be another 40 years, right?


----------



## Benny (8 Jun 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> NHL regular season runs from early October to Early April, with the playoffs going from mid april to early/mid June.
> 
> Tickets are hard to come by in some markets, Toronto in particular where the majority of tickets for any given game are going to season ticket holders and corporations.  Your best bet, sadly, is to scalp tickets and they'll scalp ya.


Bugger. Thanks though.


----------

